# coconut oil replacement?



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I found this recipe: http://www.mothering.com/sections/re...nola-bars.html and I would like to make it but I cant use coconut oil (allergic ds). What can I use in place of it?

TIA!!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I would think you could use most any oil you like. Coconut is a healthy oil with good flavor but if you don't like it, you could sub olive, peanut or any other oil you like.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks! I'd like to use peanut for the flavour, but the school has a peanut ban. I think I'll go with olive.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Butter?


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I was thinking butter cause I just love the flavour of it, but I dont know the reason behind the oil - like, does it need to be liquid and stay liquid?
I may be overthinking these granola bars,


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

They are interchangeable. Butter will work fine. Plus, it is ever so yummy!


----------

